# Amano shrimp



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Does anyone know what the best algae eating shrimp for freshwater is? is it the amano shrimp or some other kind? i am looking to get a large number of shrimp that will eat bba and i would prefer shrimp that are either a) cheap, or b) breed in FW. any suggestions on which shrimp are the best and where to get them cheap?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Everything I've read suggests that Amanos are THE algae eating shrimp. Although I don't think they'll breed in FW. So you might go with Cherries, who also gobble up algae like no tomorrow and happen to be quite prolific little breeders... I think I've got three or four pregnant ones in my tank right now... as for cheap I would suggest looking on ebay or Aquabid. I got mine on ebay and with shipping it worked out to be about $2 per shrimp, which is half of what my LFS sells them for.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know any shrimp that will eat BBA, most eat hair algae. Sae's are good for eating new growth BBA. Shrimp that are good algae eaters are Amano's, Cherrys & Tigers. Cherry's are easy to breed in freshwater and Amano's need brackish water for the babies to survive.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

I'd recommend Cherries too. As for the BBA, I've had good results removing BBA quickly with Fluorish Excel. Rectify your water conditions first and use Excel as a quick fix to remove the BBA.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i would love to say i have something wrong with my water, but i am very certain that it is exactly on target. my values are as follows:
po4:2ppm
no3:15ppm
csm+B and k2so4 added 2-3 times weekly
ph 6.4
kh 4.5
co2: 54ppm
gh 10 (4:1 ratio ca:mg)
lighting 220watts
size 55 gal
co2 injection via pressure co2

this bloody stuff keeps growing and wont respond to nutrient or light changes. it just steadily grows. it its not normal bba. it grows from a point and has hundreds of tiny straight strands that radiate outwards like a bushy- thing. it is very dark green almost black and it is extremely difficult to remove from leaves.
you can see a pic of it here http://www.freewebs.com/zapins/ on my website, if you scroll down to the 2nd picture its right by the shrimp's tail in the middle the picture's title is 3/3/05 5:21PM Shrimp cleaning up the place

i was thinking that it might be due to my driftwood. the wood smells a little like sulfur (or maybe thats the bba on it??) so it might be rotting and releasing nutrients. the bba only seems to be growing on the plants above the wood and not really on the stems.

so flourish excel has a reputation for getting rid of bba?


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I haven't tried excel myself, but I've read many accounts of it being successful. However, if you think its coming from the wood, have you tried removing it, boiling and cleaning it? I imagine if excess nutrients are being release by the wood, although to me it seems unlikely, treating the tank with excel will be a temp. fix b/c the wood will continue to leach into the water.

-SULLY


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

oh, ya..I would go with amano shrimp if you have "big mouth fish" but cherries otherwise b/c they clean everything all the time, and everywhere... 
My amanos tend to stay on the ground, and pick at the substrate..I rarely see them in the leaves of the plants.

-SULLY


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

I also prefer cherry shrimps as first priority. Only go with amano if the fishes have big mouth.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Lower your temp to 77F add as much C02 as it is possible get 250 mil of excel and dose it daily until finish. You already have shrimps, see if you can get some baby Crossochelius siamensis (they are the best) and soon you will be back on business again. It takes time and effort to destroy this pest so be patient. Also make sure you have good water circulation a 55 gallon tank can be difficult! by doing this you will make sure the Co2 it's well distributed.
Happy holidays.
Navarro


----------

